# Police Officer Arthur Lopez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Arthur Lopez*

Nassau County Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Tuesday, October 23, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 10/23/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Arthur Lopez was shot and killed while attempting to arrest a hit-and-run driver at the intersection of 241st Street and Jamaica Avenue.

Officer Lopez and another officer witnessed the accident near border of Nassau County and New York City. One of the vehicles involved in the accident fled the scene. The Officers followed the vehicle into Queens where they conducted a vehicle stop. As they approached, a suspect opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Lopez. The subject then fled in his vehicle. He then abandoned his vehicle and carjacked a citizen, fatally shooting the driver. The carjacked vehicle was later located, but the suspect remains at large.

Officer Lopez was transported to North Shore Long Island Jewish Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Lopez had served with the Nassau County Police Department for eight years and was assigned to the Emergency Services Unit.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Thomas Dale
Nassau County Police Department
1490 Franklin Avenue
Mineola, NY 11501

Phone: (516) 573-8800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21489-police-officer-arthur-lopez#ixzz2AAQdiWYf​


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Lopez


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Lopez


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

